# is he scared?



## alex (Aug 14, 2007)

one of my 9 week old boys is a little scared of me! i pick him up and he sits in my hair, he poops alot and wen i stroke him he squeaks. then he sits with me for a while and seems to calm down. last night he was running around on my bed then came and sat on me and started making a chattering noise, then his head was kinda shaking? is he ok?


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2007)

id like to add, his brother isnt scared at all, doesnt poop and will wilingly run around, be stroked and picked up


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

Could he have been bruxing? If so, that means he was happy.


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2007)

bruxing? how do u tell? if thats the case, that makes me happy that he is happy to b with me


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bruxing is when they grind their teeth. Boggling is when their head vibrates and their eyes pop in and out.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Bruxing doesnt always mean there happy though. 
(Somebody told me that.)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Matt's right. Bruxing can mean nervousness or unease as well as happiness.

Check youtube and search up 'rat boggle'. If a boggle's what you saw, he's probably happy.


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for the info, it does seem that he was bruxing and the boggle is very similar to wat he was doin, he seemed at ease, sitting cleaning himself, and had stopped pooping by this time! so hopefully i have a happy rat, thats very good to hear!


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Matt's right. Bruxing can mean nervousness or unease as well as happiness.
> 
> Check youtube and search up 'rat boggle'. If a boggle's what you saw, he's probably happy.


I sure hope my rats have been bruxing because they're happy and not because they're nervous.


----------

